# Julius k9 harness?



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

What are people's opinions of these? I've got 3 JRTS. Does anyone use one on a smaller breed dog?
Many thanks


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Only my opinion, but I felt they were a little bulky for a small dog and could be quite hot to wear during the Summer.

I use a Puppia Soft Mesh on my Jack Russell.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Pip has 3, one original and 2 of the new types, (IDC) I prefer the newer ones, they seem to fit better so we use the old one over his equafleece, he is a small skinny JRT. Muttly uses one on her JRT X Chi too. I must admit we were worried about heat build up so we bought him a JK9 belt harness but the fit was awful so went back to the others, turns out he was OK in it on a warm day (mind last summer was a bit rubbish LOL) but we carried plenty water just incase.......Steve


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Forgot the pic, this is Pip in his IDC


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Where is a good place to get them from?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We bought ours direct from JK9 at £26
http://www.julius-k9.co.uk/idc-powerharness-best-dog-harness
If you don't mind the old style, Zooplus has them for £14.99 and I've just noticed they now sell the IDC at £18.99. BTW thats the price for Mini-Mini which is Pips size


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Every dog I different, so the only way you'll know if its any good for tour dog is to get one. I always use them. Love the belt one for the summer ( which I got off ebay) Really hard wearing ( handy when your dog is part hippo), excellent fit. Dexter however isn't little.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I got a couple direct from Julius K9 when they had a special offer on last year, the IDC type - really good harnesses. Before long, Flossie chewed up the buckle on hers and they supplied a new buckle for free (which I sewed on myself). I was more than happy to pay for the replacement part; great customer service. I don't know if you'd get the same if you bought the harness from somewhere else, they wanted the invoice number.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I bought this one from Zooplus last year, it's a great fit (mini-mini). However, I do like these IDC ones, I will get that type next.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've just ordered Julius K9 IDC Power Harnesses for my Shar-Pei and Miniature Schnauzer who's around 13 inches tall and weighs 9kgs. They're manufactured near Budapest and are very.popular with dog owners in Hungary. Practically every Shar-Pei I know wears one!


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I saw 3 Shar-Pei's the other day all wearing them, they also had 3 GSD's with them on, wouldn't like there harness bill LOL


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

I bought one for Graham and although he is not small I do think it is one of the chunkier types of harnesses - although does not affect him at all, had loads of compliments and it does look really smart


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Jem121 said:


> What are people's opinions of these? I've got 3 JRTS. Does anyone use one on a smaller breed dog?
> Many thanks


I think they are horrendous.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I still can't help feeling a dog could get very hot wearing one during the Summer months.

I don't understand why they need all that bulk on the back?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I would guess it's for support, if you watch the police teams they regularly grab them by the handle to hold them back, just guessing mind. We get quite few compliments about ours too, and occasionally asked if he is a police dog (said with tongue in cheek, i'm sure ;o)


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I do not know any police dogs which wear Julius K9 harnesses? When and where do they do this?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

West Midlands police
The Northumbria police dog that came to my school, I think I saw an Army dog wearing one a while back too........Steve


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Still think they are horrendous


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Still think they are horrendous


I don't like them either. They look unnecessarily bulky and cumbersome and I don't like the way they wrap around the top of the dogs' legs.

All that bulk on the back and yet, one flimsy strap around the chest. I can't really see how they can be useful and they have to be uncomfortably hot in Summer. They look like a saddle.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

They are also not stable on the dog's back. I remember Christine Zink showing some scans of how 12 hours after the harnesses were taken off the muscles were still very hot in that area which cannot be good for dogs. The old fashioned agitation harnesses made of leather are much better anatomically for the dogs and they certainly do not move around so much.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I think they're very poorly designed, I don't like the thought of such a thick bulky covering over the shoulder muscles, must generate so much heat under there and restrict movement even if not apparent.

Definitely wouldn't use one on my dogs.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't use one I don't like the design. On occasions I've managed to forget my GSDs harness for protection work I've borrowed a Julius k9 but I think they are too bulky and most of the pressure goes to the strap under the neck so you may aswell be working them on a collar


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I've bought them for my mini dachshunds but the buckles rub under the front legs quite badly. They're useful for quick trips into town on the bus, I can use the handles to help them up onto the platform, but wouldn't use them for long walks. Finding good fitting harnesses for dachshunds is a challenge due to the deep chest , the best fit seems to be the softer fabric ones with no buckles , just velcro.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

So rare I even post here but going to go ahead.

I have them and love them, I have used them all year round and have not noticed any heating from them. I like the padding personally and the handle. I have used many harnesses and actually like these the most. My dog is able to run, jump and climb trees with it on so I don't know what restriction problem people keep talking about but then that's from someone who has never had one and is only going on sight.

I like the concept of the interchangeable velcro patches so you can get custom ones and I love the different colours.









































(this is in the summer at 80/90 degrees f)








(also summer)








(panting because we hiked into some high elevation)





Here's a great video of my boy in his harness climbing a tree 

Again love love love this harness! Nothing but good words from a user of just over a year of them.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

More of him up a tree with his harness, it doesn't make any difference with or without his harness.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Well i think they look sleek and streamlined. I must admit i was concerned about the heat build up and the way it sits over his leg tops but the first time he wore one to the vets he commented on how nice it looked and could he have a better look (We had just gone for worming tablets not a vet visit) after looking he told us it was an excellent harness with the support in the right place etc. ......Steve


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have one, but ever since I saw @smokeybear mention how their design can restrict shoulder movement ( think it was SB anyway? ) and the fact they're very hot during summer use has turned me right off them to be honest. I did stick my hand under it once whilst in use and it was particularly hot in that area. They look great, but not sure I'm tempted to use ours again. Although once I do some tracking work I'll be on the look out for a good harness to do the job.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SpringerHusky said:


> So rare I even post here but going to go ahead.
> 
> I have them and love them, I have used them all year round and have not noticed any heating from them. I like the padding personally and the handle. I have used many harnesses and actually like these the most. My dog is able to run, jump and climb trees with it on so I don't know what restriction problem people keep talking about but then that's from someone who has never had one and is only going on sight.
> 
> ...


Love that last pic! You do live in a beautiful area


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Smokeybear recommended some harnesses to me, one of them being the Haqihana, which I bought for our young Staffy girl.

It looks a plain harness, it's not showy like the K9, but it's absolutely brilliant, the fit is lovely and it doesn't shift around at all. It's clear of the legs and the fit at the front goes down the sternum, rather than looped around the chest.

I was having trouble training her not to pull and the harness has been a real help in getting her to walk on a loose lead.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> More of him up a tree with his harness, it doesn't make any difference with or without his harness.


Sod the harness, why would anyone let their dog do that?!   The height of him in the first one!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Sod the harness, why would anyone let their dog do that?!   The height of him in the first one!


Thought it was just me!

If he fell from that height, well, it doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

SixStar said:


> Sod the harness, why would anyone let their dog do that?!   The height of him in the first one!





Sweety said:


> Thought it was just me!
> 
> If he fell from that height, well, it doesn't bear thinking about.


It's not that high up-just looks higher but he's climbed up to 14ft and jumped out, he's just not allowed to go higher than that one. Each to their own but he enjoys it and has been doing it for years now without any issues. He does it on his own but he's also light on his feet and very nimble but I honestly don't worry about it, he enjoys it & handles himself just fine. Anyway the topic was about the harness and not your phobia of my dog climbing trees, if you don't like it then don't let your dog climb trees  it's my dog and my choice (who knew?).

The harness allows flexibility & I have never had heat problems from it, it's a great harness for hiking and walks.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> It's not that high up-just looks higher but he's climbed up to 14ft and jumped out, he's just not allowed to go higher than that one. Each to their own but he enjoys it and has been doing it for years now without any issues. He does it on his own but he's also light on his feet and very nimble but I honestly don't worry about it, he enjoys it & handles himself just fine. Anyway the topic was about the harness and not your phobia of my dog climbing trees, if you don't like it then don't let your dog climb trees  it's my dog and my choice (who knew?).
> 
> The harness allows flexibility & I have never had heat problems from it, it's a great harness for hiking and walks.


I don't have a phobia of your dog climbing trees.

I simply don't like to see an animal in a potentially lethal situation because the owner believes the dog can "handle himself just fine".


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I would say if at all possible see if someone has one you could try on him before buying one.

I wanted a harness for Maisie (who's never worn one) and thought it would be good as there's no leg lifting (which she hates) - OMG she absolutely hated it 

It was on twice and both times she just rolled over and refused to move - I did eventually get her to walk with it but she was obviously very unhappy ..... I think it was the big band across her chest restricting her shoulder movement 

Luckily sold it to someone whose dog loves it! 

I've not got a couple of basic Walk-r-cise ones - again no leg lifting - and far less restrictive so she gets on much better with these


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

A phobia? What an odd context in which to use that word.

It just makes me very uncomfortable to see a dog in such a situation.

But you're quite right, he's yours to take what risks you like with. I certainly won't be putting my dogs in such danger.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweety said:


> I still can't help feeling a dog could get very hot wearing one during the Summer months.
> 
> I don't understand why they need all that bulk on the back?


Not all of them have the bulk padding at the back. Nor do I use one because its "showy", and the chest strap is far from flimsy, and does not sit anywhere near his throat, or restrict his movement. I use one because it is the best fitting harness for my particular dog, that's not to say it would be great for all dogs


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

It was the chest strap and its location that the vet particularly approved of.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I have one, in fact I have a huge number of harnesses and head collars...I tried to find a solution to a difficult dog and finally realised that it is down to training!

Now strangely it is one of the best fitting harnesses I have and does not rub, however I don't let him pull on it, it is purely for safety as he is an inveterate hunter, so just in case. If he pulls then he goes on a short lead. The one thing I hate about it is that it is easy to back out of...but had no problem with heat etc


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweety said:


> I don't have a phobia of your dog climbing trees.
> 
> I simply don't like to see an animal in a potentially lethal situation because the owner believes the dog can "handle himself just fine".


Yeah, hate to tell you but in Colorado that's everywhere. This isn't England where my dog might meet a fox, there's coyotes, rattlesnakes, high rock surfaces and much more. Tree climbing is least dangerous, hell my dog could get hit by a car just walking across the street on his leash. If I worried about every little thing he did that might be lethal, then i'd be a nervous wreck lol

You worry about YOUR dog and i'll worry about mine


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> I would say if at all possible see if someone has one you could try on him before buying one.
> 
> *I wanted a harness for Maisie (who's never worn one) and thought it would be good as there's no leg lifting (which she hates)* - OMG she absolutely hated it
> 
> ...


Muttly was the opposite! I got this one for the same reason (leg lifting and faffing for too long) and he is happy with it. It's so quick to put on.
I do agree with the summer issue, I'm not really happy with him wearing it in Summer, I would like a different one for then.

In regards to it 'being like a collar' well it isn't. I have had Muttly pulling on a collar (in the early days) and choking, when he pulls on this, he doesn't choke.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

CheddarS said:


> I have one, in fact I have a huge number of harnesses and head collars...I tried to find a solution to a difficult dog and finally realised that it is down to training!
> 
> Now strangely it is one of the best fitting harnesses I have and does not rub, however I don't let him pull on it, it is purely for safety as he is an inveterate hunter, so just in case. If he pulls then he goes on a short lead. The one thing I hate about it is that it is easy to back out of...but had no problem with heat etc


I agree with that! If you pull them, they can back out of them. I saw this when I tried to pull him away from some poo, forwards and the harness raised right up and if I had kept pulling, he would of been out of it.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, while I had no problems with Brody backing out, Chula on the other hand when we were at an event that had lure coursing, she backed out of both her collar and harness in one large jerk and ran for it.


----------

